# Not breeding



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Just incase anyone misses my other thread I just wanted to let you know we will not be breeding now until next year, probably summer. It's been a sad decision, but the good news is we will be back on a much bigger scale and breeding for exhibition. At least we have a long time to consider which varieties to work on and get prepared 

Hobby breeding can definitely work, but for us as we were so small scale, one bit of bad luck and the whole thing fell down. It's a lesson learned and I look forward to breeding again with greater numbers once we're able. At least this gave us the passion for mice to bring us to the decision to breed and show in a more serious way


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

So sorry to hear you're having to stop breeding temporarily, but it'll be worth it in the end to wipe this problem out. And exhibition breeding takes tons of planning etc. Have you got a short-list of varieties?

Sarah xxx


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm having SO MANY issues with my astrex at the moment I'm seriously considering outing the lot and concentrating purely on pew's


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm having SO MANY issues with my astrex at the moment I'm seriously considering outing the lot and concentrating purely on pew's


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

What sort of issues Naomi? Type or health?

Willow xx


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> What sort of issues Naomi? Type or health?
> 
> Willow xx


TYPE!! driving me flaming INSANE perhaps I just don't have the patience I thought I had - they really so require SO much work I just don't know if I'm up for the challenge right now.......

Quite possibly trying to run before I can walk but I didn't say that 

I am very busy on the rescue side I have rats, hamsters and cavies coming out of my ears and (to be honest) I'm not certain I'm going to be able to "maintain" the number's required to really concentrate on the astrex :?

Definately going full steam ahead with the pew's but most of the work was already done for me by Heather :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

That does sound like you have so much going on!! Its no wonder its driving you insane LOL

Have you considered merging a little of your show type PEW into your Astrex line for outcrosses? PEW astrex would be an ideal colour I would have thought cos you could concentrate on type and curl and not have to worry about colour being up to show standard hehe

Willow xx


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I only breed my astrex TO selfs


----------

